# It's Cancer.



## Handgunner (Sep 13, 2004)

*It's Cancer. ~*The Latest Update*~*

My mom called the doctor today and got the news.  She'll meet with him Wednesday morning to see where they go from here.  Best she knows from talking to him today, they'll probably go back in next monday and take more out, along with some lymph nodes, and then maybe chemo...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 13, 2004)

Delton,
we will pray for your mom and for the Lord to be with the doctors in making the right decisions.

hang tough big guy...your mom will need your strength...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 13, 2004)

prayers and thoughts are with you Delton


----------



## Duff (Sep 13, 2004)

we'll be praying Delton. Keep your mothers spirits as high as possible.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 14, 2004)

Prayer sent Brother.   

Believe, no matter what you hear from the doctors....

Bandy


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 14, 2004)

*Praying For Mom*

prayer send  this morning for your family and mom     w/t


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2004)

Keep yourr head up Delton and help her be strong.  We will pray for your family.

Jim


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 14, 2004)

We'll be praying for you.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Delton.....*

Man brother.....

Sorry to hear that......

Our prayers are with your Mom and the entire family......


----------



## S.Dailey (Sep 14, 2004)

Delton

Prayers on the way for your Mom. Stay strong for her.

Shannon


----------



## S.Dailey (Sep 14, 2004)

Delton

Prayers on the way for your Mom. Stay strong for her.   

Shannon


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Sorry to hear that Delton,*

cetainly it wasn't the report we hoped and prayed for, but the battle is not lost. Will continue to pray in all regards for a healing for your mon and strength for all concerned.

Hang tough brother Delton,

Al


----------



## cpaboy (Sep 14, 2004)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 14, 2004)

Delton,
Prayers are on the way for you and your whole family.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 14, 2004)

Delton,
Prayin for Mom. The wife beat it 20 years ago... She can too.
Dave


----------



## Woodsong (Sep 14, 2004)

praying for your mom Delton!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 14, 2004)

Delton, You and your Mom are in my Prayers.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2004)

*Thanks.*

She went today and signed up for Medicare.  That'll take care of any medical expenses and medicines she'll need.  Being on a fixed income, that's a relief in itself.

Thanks for the prayers, y'all.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 14, 2004)

Will remember your Mom in prayer. Hang in there and keep her encouraged. That will help a lot in winning the battle.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 14, 2004)

Prayers are on the way for your mom.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 14, 2004)

Our prayers will be added to the others.  

Hoss


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2004)

*Delton...*

My prayers are added to the others for your Mom and your family as you move forward in the treatment.  Prayers also added for the doctors, nurses and all the technology and medicine to be used as God's healing touch for your Mom...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 15, 2004)

Prayers sent for your family during the hard times.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 15, 2004)

Delton I am praying for you and yours .


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2004)

Mom got back from the doctor today and here's the lastest.

They're going in Monday morning to remove the surrounding tissue.  Best way to describe it is this.  Think of a bird nest with an egg.  They took the "egg" out and now they have to go in and take the "nest".  This, hopefully will be all that has to be done.  While in there, they'll inject her lymph nodes with a dye.  If they turn blue, all is clear.  If they don't turn color, then they'll have to come out.  At the doctor's discretion and mom's permission, if he thinks it's best, they'll take the whole side off... And worry with implants later on. 

After surgery, she'll have to go through 3-4 months of chemo and radiation.  

Pray that all goes well.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 15, 2004)

Prayers are with you and your mom still.    What an evil disease cancer is.    

If only God could be trusted to heal cancer without also using the slicing/radiation/chemicals....   

Bandy


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 15, 2004)

I pray that God will comfort and give strength to your mom and family during this time.  I also pray that God will guide the doctors in their treatment.


----------

